# DeWalt DW788



## Jg2259

I just bought this dewalt dw788 scroll saw off of craigslist for $150. It's a little tattered, but it is an earlier type 1 which was manufactured in Canada, not the China type 2. I have not done any scrolling before, but I'd like to try my hand at marquetry. All the scrollers use this saw, or the higher end saws like rbi, hegner and excalibur. So whaddaya think?

Jim


----------



## BillWhite

Well, looks like ya need a stand or mount to a table, blades, all the other doodads, but the price is right.
Did the saw run out as you would expect?
Just a point. Might not wanna show the serial number in case there might be some goofy stuff goin' on.
Bill


----------



## Redoak49

I have been scrolling for a couple of years now. I was surprised at how much I had to learn and what it took to do a good job. Most of what I do is Intarsia and kids puzzles.

Be aware of the issue with dust as these things make a lot of very fine dust that you do not want to breath. I use a magnifying lamp with mine to be more accurate.

Good Luck


----------



## Jg2259

Ah yea, never even thought about the serial number. Yes it runs perfect. I was amazed what a real scroll saw can do. About 6 months ago, I picked up a Delta 40-530 16" scroll saw at a flea market for $25. Bought some blades and gave it a try. Wow, I was thinking that maybe I wasn't cut out for scroll sawing. I just could not make a decent cut of any kind. I put it away and said "Forget it". 
Then I found this Dewalt, and tried cutting the practice patterns that I found online. I was cutting perfectly along the pattern lines as though I've been scrolling for years. This is truly a well built machine and is a joy to use. Now all I need to do is practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Jg2259

Redoak, I would like to get into intarsia and marquetry.


----------



## Finn

I have used a DeWalt saw doing double bevel inlay. My DeWalt died after 20 months from new. DeWalt is a great cutting saw but not durable for cutting thicker woods. I cut a total of 3/4" hardwoods a lot and this saw did not last all that long for me. Mine was a type two, made in China, I guess. I now have a Hegner and it is a much more durable saw. One of the weakness of the DeWalt saw is the switch. It gets dust in it and fails. I suggest you cover it with saran wrap turn it on, leave it on and get a foot switch to operate this saw. Harbor freight for under $20. Have fun with your new saw.


----------



## Jg2259

Thanks Jim, I do plan on getting a footswitch. I almost bought a RBI model 220-3, but the guy wanted $400 and my funds did not allow. Plus I'm not sure how skilled I might become to justify such a saw i just hope the dewalt lasts a while. I really want to try double bevel marquetry. I bought a sample pack of veneer, but I think I want to resaw my own, and make it a little thicke, 1/16" - 1/8".

Jim


----------



## wapakfred

I've been watching for one of those for almost 2 years (Type 1 only). I'd say you did very well. I'm not a scroller, but would like to have one for the use in other projects that come up every once in a while. In my case an RBI Hawk 220VS Ultra showed up about a month ago locally (never expected that) and I got it instead ($200). Anyway, you'll need some good blades…I'd suggest these (click on the assortment pack). Top quality at a fair price.


----------



## Jg2259

Now I would think that was a great deal, from what I've read about the RBI Hawk. Maybe I should have bought the one I saw on CL for $400. The guy said it cost $800 new.


----------



## wapakfred

They are nice, but the guy I bought mine from said they were higher than that. Regardless, it would be nuts for me to spend that much on a scroll saw, I just don't use them enough for that. The one I bought had been listed on CL for about 3 weeks at $220, the guy didn't sell it (one deal fell through) and he lowered the price to $200. Oddly enough about the same time I bought mine, a fellow I know about 100 miles away in a city (I'm out in the sticks) bought a 220 VS for $160.


----------



## Jg2259

I guess the deals are out there if you know what you are looking at, have the funds, and have patience.


----------



## wapakfred

Don't forget the most important part: being flat ass lucky! I'd ay the deal you got on that 788 was very good, much better than any I saw. They were closer to $300 being asked for the few that showed up…and some of them were the type 2 saws.


----------



## Jg2259

One thing I was wondering about a foot switch. In my mind, I would think a foot switch that controlled the variable speed, would be more efficient than just an on-off foot switch. Does anyone use a variable speed foot switch?


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, the thing with CL deals….
Ya gotta jump on 'em fast, hopefully being the first person to contact the seller. 
That's why I check CL 3 to 5 times a day.

That's how I got a DW788 Type 1, with stand (no light), for $125.00.
I also scored a DW735 planer for $100.00.
I did need to put $250.00 into in/out feed tables and a few other parts, but still a good deal.

Congrats on your CL score!!!


----------



## Jg2259

Wow DIY, you do know how to find the deals. I bought my DW735x new, and paid full price.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Mine was $75 for an almost new one. I blogged about it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Finn

Jim "... I really want to try double bevel marquetry. I bought a sample pack of veneer, but I think I want to re-saw my own, and make it a little thicker, 1/16" - 1/8"…." 
Jim:
When I do double bevel inlay I do not use veneer. I use two pieces of 3/8" woods, stack them and cut at 2.2°.


----------



## TheDane

Jim-Let me say it: YOU SUCK!

All kidding aside, you did very well. With a little TLC, that saw should be just the ticket. The Type 1 saws were manufactured by Sommerville Design in Canada, the same company that built the Excaliber saws.

I had been looking for a DW788 Type 1 for quite a long time … finally found one in near pristine condition with the stand and light. Bought it Saturday for $250 … here it is in its new home:


----------



## SawTooth1953

JG, using a "deadman" foot switch is very handy. I don't know of any scroll saws or people that use scroll saws that have a variable speed foot switch…and I'm not convinced that it would be worth rigging it up. The speed is set more by wood thickness and hardness, with a little variation for the size and type of blade, with a little consideration for intricacy of the cutting…mostly fixed factors per project…so press the pedal to cut and lift foot to stop works well almost every time. I can see where some speed variability might be useful for your marquetry work, but it is not a readily available feature or add-on in a foot pedal (as far as I know). Let us know if you succeed in implementing it…meanwhile, it is a variable speed saw. I could say that the speed control is digital, but what I'd mean is that you adjust the speed dial with your fingers 

BTW, you got a great deal on that scroll saw…I hope you get years of good use from it.


----------



## SawTooth1953

Jim Finn,
Using wood @ 3/8" thick is certainly treading between marquetry and intarsia, no? When that thick, don't you have the urge to shape the pieces ala intarsia?

Jim Gallo,
Your broad statement about what saws are used by scrollers is overly broad… But IMHO, a saw with an arm that lifts, like the DeWalt and Excaliber, is made to accommodate pierced scrolling, aka fretwork, and the large table and throat depth enable use on any especially large projects ( and small ones, too). And IMHO, the tiny table on the Hegner is aimed at small piece cutting, as in marquetry and intarsia or wood jewelry….or for a small shop in a European apartment. And any scroll saw with a goofy removable blade holder system is definitely NOT aimed at making fretwork easier. But in the end, you know that most folks use whatever scroll saw they have to do whatever projects they feel like doing.


----------



## mokeanne

For those of you that have smart phones, there are apps that can alert you to new cl postings. Makes it easier than having to check cl manually.


----------

